# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  26 февраля "Austin Powers: шпионскаявечеринка"

## Anastasiya

Шпионская вечеринка всех лучших шпионов на свете под четким руководством Остина Пауэрса! Играют хиты! Интерактив, программа и много алкоголя! Следите за обновлениями видео в группе W_K_A_F! Готовим костюмы шпионов и самых известных преступников!
Вход 30 грн
По дресс-коду - бесплатно!

----------

